# Nova launcher install



## kregstrong (Sep 22, 2011)

Is there a way to install nova launcher to system apps and still get updates from android market??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

You should probably go read the Nova thread.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

You can put it into /system/app, which explains how to do this in the Nova Launcher thread.


----------



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

kregstrong said:


> Is there a way to install nova launcher to system apps and still get updates from android market??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Its not on the market... I didn't see it there at least, think you have to install yourself only.


----------



## Serenity_FF (Jun 7, 2011)

You can't download it from the market, but once installed it well show up as an installed app and can be updated from the market

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

It's not in the market, only xda. But you can cut the apk from /data/apps & paste to /system/apps

Edit: Nova has it's own update check/install. It works no matter where it's installed. Nothing to do with the android market. But if you install to system the new updates install in data, so you have to move it again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

kregstrong said:


> Is there a way to install nova launcher to system apps and still get updates from android market??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This works fine, both now, when Nova has it's own, non-market launcher, and if/when it starts updating from the market.

Gmail and Maps both do this, they are installed to system, but get updates from the Market. You end up with the original apk in /system/app, and the updates in /data/app. No need to move anything around, as far as I can see.

Example below showing Maps...

















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Redflea said:


> This works fine, both now, when Nova has it's own, non-market launcher, and if/when it starts updating from the market.
> 
> Gmail and Maps both do this, they are installed to system, but get updates from the Market. You end up with the original apk in /system/app, and the updates in /data/app. No need to move anything


You may as well leave the original apk in data, if your going to leave the updates there. Nova launcher in data also breaks the widgets in drawer like stock function. Just sayin... I leave mine in data









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

brkshr said:


> You may as well leave the original apk in data, if your going to leave the updates there. Nova launcher in data also breaks the widgets in drawer like stock function. Just sayin... I leave mine in data
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yup, I don't use that function, so irrelevant to me, but good point.

EDIT: Just checked, and you do not lose the Widgets in Drawer feature if you initially install Nova into the System/App director and subsequently get updates that are placed in Data/Apps - the Widgets in Drawer feature works fine.

So, no need to move any updates around - install to /System/App initially and future updates that are placed automatically by the updater in /System/Data do not affect the widgets in drawer option.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

